# New Film ABout IBD



## 16041 (Oct 30, 2006)

What makes *True Guts* (www.trueguts.com) so great is that it tells the story of four young adults living with, but overcoming the negative effects of IBD. Check out the film at True Guts www.trueguts.com to learn more. I did. It's endorsed by the CCFA, too.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I watched the trailer and it made me tear up a bit.







I know how they feel.


----------

